# My New Working Area



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

So I went to Ikea with the girlfriend and came back with this.

its height is about 95cm, so its high enough and it doesn't stand out with the rest of the furniture ( the jewellers desk would of standed out like a sore thumb)

anyways heres a few pics.

I screwed the drawers from my old version of a watch bench into the bottom of the table desk.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice.

mine's a bit more lived in at this hectic time...










think i need a tidy up and some shelves :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Good idea! Are the legs telescopic to adjust the height, or is that just a design feature of the leg? I like the way the lid closes down over everything...a bit like an old school desk!

Edit: What's the name of that unit? I couldn't find it on Ikea's site...it'll be some weird Scandinavian name I expect. :lol:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

yep its the telescopic legs so i can get right in their!

if i recall its the VIKA Vienne....


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

great idea what do ikea say it is designed for?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

It's for a normal desk, laptop area that can be closed off if required


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks really nice, well done :yes:


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

As I'm a cripple, my work bench is the carpet in front of the telly  I lose about ten percent of what I'm working on ( and my eyesight is pretty poor too) so I have to get the wife in to help me find the bits :yes: .


----------

